

Give Yourself Constraints - doubleg
http://railstips.org/blog/archives/2011/02/20/give-yourself-constraints/

======
DamagedProperty
This is something I have done unknowningly. I created an iphone game in 2009
in two months and though it wasn't exactly the way I wanted it I was very
productive. I haven't done much until early this year. The driving factor for
me getting going again was I put constraints on myself. Now I realize why this
is working and feel a bit better command over the process. I am going to test
this out on myself some more.

------
rushabh
I share your sentiment of too many half projects. Creative people always seem
to be caught between the thrill of doing something new and long hard slog of
making it to the finishing line.

The driver for me to cut down on distractions was the fact the my project was
not going as well as I hoped. I guess we all need some setbacks to put us on
track.

Loved your website and product though! Good luck

------
jnunemaker
Steve just posted on the constraints he used to design Gauges:
[http://orderedlist.com/blog/articles/design-focus-and-
constr...](http://orderedlist.com/blog/articles/design-focus-and-constraints/)

Figured that is related so I should mention it here.

------
petercooper
It's funny how John's experience of constraints after major surgery reminded
me of the "constraints" I've felt since having a kid.. except it's been going
on a year so far with no end in sight ;-)

